# Look what followed me home... from Burma :shock:



## Kristy_07 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is Murphy!

Murphy is a Burmese python. At the moment, she's about 3.5 foot long, but stockier than most morelia at home that would be the same length. She the thickness of a carrot or your big toe around the middle (approx). I'd say she's between 1 - 2 years, as she is quite small, but probably has only been fed every 2 or 3 months since hatching. It's very hard to tell. (If anyone else has any other thoughts, please share!) 

I also don't know if "she's" a girl, but I'm going to run with it. 

She's placid as a lamb at the moment, but didn't come from very nice conditions beforehand, so will be interesting to see if her temperament changes once she is being kept in nicer conditions with me, with some of the mod cons like her previous owners couldn't provide, like, you know, water and food.

I imagine she may just be a nice-tempered snake, though. I think the nasty, bitey ones would end up pretty quickly in a hot pot!!

I've got her in a temp enclosure at the moment (a big dark box with hides and water) and she really seemed to appreciate the dark and quiet. When I picked her up she was in a 10" squared chicken wire cage, on top of a cage with a baby macaque that kept poking her, because it was bored senseless, too. It was sad to see, but it's just the way it is here.

Sorry for iPhone pics, but she was totally exhausted after her trip up from Saigon, and seemed a bit stressy. I let her have a roam around and a stretch (after being in a transport box) for about 30mins until she settled on that chair and seemed to have had enough, and didn't have the heart to put her through a flash photo shoot, as well. (I think my PJs in the background add a nice touch of colour and contrast, don't you?)

She's in good condition - almost no retained shed, only a scale or two here and there, looks like she's shed fairly recently (colours are bright), no scars. But she's pretty dehydrated. She has water now, and I'll bathe her tonight, after a day of rest in the dark & quiet. Otherwise she looks lovely. I won't be feeding her for a couple of weeks. 

The same lady also had Tokays and tortoises (not sure what type), so if I want to expand to exotic collection.....


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice one Kristy, what are you going to do with her when you return home?


----------



## burger (Sep 6, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Nice one Kristy, what are you going to do with her when you return home?


 
Wrap it around the old leg, under a nice pair of jeans, for the return journey?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 6, 2010)

I figured it would be one of the first Qs asked, Michael 

In all honesty, I haven't decided what the most responsible thing to do will be. Zoos here are awful, and morally, I'm not sure I could bring myself to put her in one. 

Obviously, I won't be releasing her anywhere.

The ex-pat community is pretty big, and heaps of Americans and Europeans, so I may be able to find someone who's capable of keeping her and knows what they're doing with a big snake. 

Alternatively, I've thought about trying to find somewhere with better conditions, even if it's out of country (or even Asia) and see if she can be a demo or breeding snake somewhere nice.

I promise, I will be responsible with the decision of what to do with her when I return home. I wouldn't have taken her on if I wasn't prepared for that part of it. But right now, on day one of owning her, I'm just not exactly sure what the best option will be.


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 6, 2010)

Its good that you have a scaly friend over there now although, like Waterrat, my first thought was, what will you do with her when you come home....

but lets not think about that for the moment 

She is lovely, congrats 

Michelle


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's a situation I was always aware of, and already considering before I left home  A good home will be found for her, I promise


----------



## thals (Sep 6, 2010)

Gorgeous little girl, love love love the burms!


----------



## nazza (Sep 6, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice kristy


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 6, 2010)

beautiful python


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 6, 2010)

Aww, beautiful! Breaks my heart to hear of the conditions... but I suppose that's the way it is. Sure she's happy living with you at the moment and enjoy it while you can, she looks like an amazing animal!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 6, 2010)

burger said:


> Wrap it around the old leg, under a nice pair of jeans, for the return journey?



nah more like; 

*Border petrol:* What's that around your waist?
*Kristy:* Thats a snake skin belt.
*Border petrol:*  ...... are you going to stick with that response?
*Kristy:* Yes?
*Border petrol:* Security!
*Kristy:* :shock:
Jokes aside, it looks great, I hope you find a good home for it!


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 6, 2010)

i had 2 albino burms M and F beautiful snakes, mine were both great natured and grew so quickly compared to my Morelia.....awesome!!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, donks, I have no idea how old she could be. She's in good nick, but from what I gather, probably not been fed very often... wonder how fast she'll grow? :shock:


----------



## percey39 (Sep 6, 2010)

I would of thought at that size she would be very young still maybe a 1-1.5 year old? Im very jealous, they are such a great snake. I have only ever had a couple of hours with them but enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't believe how placid she is... just in handling her a bit last night to let her stretch out a bit... perfect manners 

Someone just told me she might just be a hatchie, and in the space of a couple of months will be the size of my leg :shock:

Can't wait to see my housemate freak out just a bit


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 6, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Someone just told me she might just be a hatchie, and in the space of a couple of months will be the size of my leg :shock:



That would scare me :lol:


----------



## percey39 (Sep 6, 2010)

She isnt very big, thats why i queried age. She will only get a hell of lot bigger incredibly quick on a regular feeding regime.


----------



## mrkos (Sep 6, 2010)

she looks stunning if thats hatchling size imagine her in two or three more years put our scrubbies and olives to shame. It sucks they have such a bad name too many irresponsible and undereducated owners i say.


----------



## Sel (Sep 6, 2010)

Shes beautiful
Not sure i could take her knowing id have to give her up though, id get too attatched!


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful patterns.



Kristy_07 said:


> I promise, I will be responsible with the decision of what to do with her when I return home. I wouldn't have taken her on if I wasn't prepared for that part of it. But right now, on day one of owning her, I'm just not exactly sure what the best option will be.


 
I lived in Japan for four years, only just got back to Australia recently. While I was there I was tempted to buy some Leopard Chamelons which were popular over there. But came to the conclusion that it would be irresponsible to buy as the committment would not outlive the lizards.


----------



## Kitah (Sep 6, 2010)

Gorgeous! I don't think I'd be game to get something that'll get that large though haha  Then again, I've never even kept a little Antaresia before!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 6, 2010)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Beautiful patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Japan for four years, only just got back to Australia recently. While I was there I was tempted to buy some Leopard Chamelons which were popular over there. But came to the conclusion that it would be irresponsible to buy as the committment would not outlive the lizards.



I appreciate where you're coming from. Each to their own, I guess


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 6, 2010)

I bet you feel a little more at home with her as company : ) She's stunning!...Don't sweat the rehoming just yet, enjoy your time with her we all know you will do the right thing with her when it's crunch time - might even teach some locals a thing or two while she's with you ...wishful thinking I know : p
Keep posting pics I'm intregued to see how fast she will grow


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 6, 2010)

percey39 said:


> I would of thought at that size she would be very young still maybe a 1-1.5 year old? Im very jealous, they are such a great snake. I have only ever had a couple of hours with them but enjoyed every minute of it.



i'd say at that size shes probably around 6 to 8 months old, not even a year yet, they can get to around 6 to 7ft in the first year, very nice patterns though,


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, nblade! Would she be that big if not being fed much though? Either way, can't be too old...


----------



## Wally (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice Burmese Kristy, I myself would jump at the opportunity to care for one, even if only for a short time. Hopefully a long term arrangement can be found for such a wonderful creature.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope you find someone nice to take her/him over there so you can viset and see how big it gets , very awesome snakes they are , I am half tempted to move OS so I can keep alot of the awesome snakes we can't legaily keep in OZ.


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 7, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Thanks, nblade! Would she be that big if not being fed much though? Either way, can't be too old...




with slower feeding would grow slower, but by looking at her size and shape i'd say definately less then a year, nice normal burm though,


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 7, 2010)

So, I gave her a soak last night, since she was so dehydrated and saggy-skinned. She'd had no water in the wire cage she was in where I found her, and I imagine she'd probably been in there for some time. 

Anyway, I never knew such a small creature could take in that much water in one go! She didn't mind being in the water at all - she'd do a lap of the container, and then sit still and gulp for about 30secs, and then another lap or two, and then another 30sec gulp. I think she did that about 5 or 6 times - I could see the water level dropping :shock:

Anyway, watched her have a swim and drink for about 20mins - she seemed quite happy ducking and diving and blowing bubbles, and then let her out for a bit of an explore on the chair. She was a lot more interested in her surroundings last night, lots of tongue flicking and moving around a bit more. Still very chilled out. 

Eventually, she made her way over onto the bed, and we watched some episodes of Scrubs while she warmed up a bit. 

Thighs make good heat mats


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Sep 7, 2010)

hehe awesome


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah i reckon around 12 months


----------



## cactus2u (Sep 7, 2010)

nice!!!! You could always relocate over that way & import your aussie Snakes there..
I'd have wanted to give it a good home as well Sucker for in need of a good home critters me lol


----------

